# Easter 2018 - graphic images



## atomicsmoke (Apr 6, 2018)

If you've seen my Easter 2017 thread you won't see new preparations this year. 
Why change what works?

Half a lamb 15lbs.







The head is for soup 






Who said lambs are cute?






Scooped the brains to treat the butcher (me)






Head and some bones in the pressure cooker with mirepoix and plenty of lovage






Forequarter in a marinade overnight






30 eggs going for a hardboil






Be back soon.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 6, 2018)

Glad I ate :D


----------



## daveomak (Apr 6, 2018)

Man-O-Man that looks good....  Only problem i see ....  The lamb don't have any cheeks...


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 6, 2018)

Looking good so far.  Keep those post coming! B


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 6, 2018)

Eggs done


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 7, 2018)

This should be a good one!
Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 7, 2018)

Cold smoke ham cooking


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 7, 2018)

One lung, heart, liver and one kidney for an organ sausage.





I froze another set for Pentecost.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 7, 2018)

Forequarter ready for cooking
Membrane above ribs stuffed with a mix of chicken gizzards, hearts, livers, eggs and herbs. Butcher f-ed up and tore some of the membrane. The stuffed area should have extended towards the spine and shoulder


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 7, 2018)

Ham done


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 7, 2018)

Lamb organ sausage (casing is hog middle cap) going into the oven.






A short break for fried brain


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 7, 2018)

Break wasn't short....had some vino, an espresso....the organ thing is ready


----------



## redheelerdog (Apr 7, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 8, 2018)

At my parents' house, on Easter morning we would wash our faces with water from a bowl where it sat with a red Easter egg, a stinging nettle and a coin; so we would have red/blushed cheeks (health), be sharp and protected like the nettle and strong like the metal in the coin.
Can't find nettle here (would be too early anyway - still winter in Ontario) so i went with hot pepper.







After washing...onto the Easter breakfast.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 8, 2018)

Stuffed


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 8, 2018)

Sliced


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 8, 2018)

The 3-prosciuttos board






Top is store brought prosciutto. Got the whole ham and sliced it at home.

Middle is lamb prosciutto, bottom is duck prosciutto (from breast).


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 9, 2018)

I left the leg (of lamb) with liquid smoke in a bag overnight.

Sunday morning i set it on two onions cut in half (four halves) in the slow cooker after i coated it with salt, garlic powder, pepper, oregano, rosemary and basil. I wanted it raised so the bottom of the roast wouldn't swim in cooking juices. I used no liquid in the slow cooker.

On low for about 7h. When i took it out it was barely holding together. Some spots were at 200F some just under.

I then stuck in the oven for 30min at 400F to brown the crust.






Once on the dinner table i just poked it a little with some tongs. It all fell apart. Served it with the tongs. My guest where floored.
I made a yogurt sauce (chives, dill, cummin, parsley, cumin) to go with it. They went together nicely. The only problem: couldn't drink some wine with the first helping (i put some of the sauce on the meat- don't like wine with cream/yogurt). I was planning to have seconds without sauce, with some wine. There was no meat left by then.

This method is a keeper. Most of the time there are folks at the table that won't eat anything less then fully cooked meat. The lamb lovers won't touch fully cooked lamb (myslef included). However "pulled" seems the perfect compromise.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 9, 2018)

Geez Atomic....  I'm glad you are here instead of some cooking show...  Thanks a bunch.....


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 9, 2018)

.


----------

